# Missions and Calvin



## Guido's Brother (Jul 10, 2009)

In honour of Calvin's 500th birthday, I've posted my recent article on John Calvin and Missions. You can find it here. This was published in the February 25, 2009 issue of Christian Renewal.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 10, 2009)

Hanks for sharing


----------

